# cracked frame - leaving for whistler in 3 days



## ak pura vida (Dec 15, 2008)

tearing down my bike for my yearly whistler trip and i figured out where my "clunk" i had been looking for was coming from. for reference, the attached picture shows the inside of the drive side of the rear triangle. you can see the derailleur hanger and hole of the axle in the pic. i'm leaving for whistler in three days and trying to figure out what my options are. even though i have been riding the bike with it like this, i don't know how long, i'm obviously not comfortable riding like this for 5 days in whistler. any failure would be catastrophic and would not only tear up more parts (wheel, derailleur, etc) but could easily lead to a significant injury. would taking it to my local welding shop (long history with them) to have them "patch" it get me through whistler? or is even that a bad idea? the frame is an 09 canfield can-diggle. i'm going to call canfield in the am to see what they say but i'm afraid there aren't too many options. didn't plan on having to buy a new frame any time soon...

pv


----------



## RTM (Sep 17, 2005)

That sucks. No way you can ride with it that way, if for no other reason than it's in your head now. You would be thinking about it every second and ruin your riding. With three days to go, hate to say it but your best bet may be to rent and deal with this when you get home.


- Rob


----------



## SteezusChrist (Mar 1, 2012)

Call Canfield and get a deal worked out-warranty/crash replacement whatever.
Have frame shipped to Whistler-shop/hotel etc. Pay the extra $ to get it there on time.
Build it up and ride worry free.


----------



## kenbentit (Jan 2, 2003)

You could always just rent a bike in Whistler. Not the same as riding your own rig but it's probably the least stressful option (although 5 or 6 days would be pretty pricey...)


----------



## monstertiki (Jun 1, 2009)

If you book your rental in advance and for the number of days your gonna be riding you can save some money. On the upside you'll get to demo few different bikes, they have a good selection.

Whistler Bike Park - Demo Centre


----------



## Mojo Maestro (Nov 3, 2005)

monstertiki said:


> If you book your rental in advance and for the number of days your gonna be riding you can save some money. On the upside you'll get to demo few different bikes, they have a good selection.
> 
> Whistler Bike Park - Demo Centre


Dig your avatar........"Do they make those for men?":thumbsup:


----------



## monstertiki (Jun 1, 2009)

Mojo Maestro said:


> Dig your avatar........"Do they make those for men?":thumbsup:


Thanks he's from kung fu hustle! Do you think the OP should weld up his cracked frame or rent?


----------



## Boulder Pilot (Jan 23, 2004)

How many days are you planning on riding? As mentioned, I would see if Canfield can ship a rear triangle to you in Whistler. If this is not an option, you could buy a bike in Whistler and sell it after your vacation. I don't know how much rental bike rates are, but if your up there say for two weeks, buying a bike (pinkbike) from a local makes sense to me.


----------



## ak pura vida (Dec 15, 2008)

renting is an option but obviously i'd rather ride my own. i'll only have 4.5 days to ride so i don't think buying and selling would be a good way to go. canfield no longer makes the diggle, hasn't for a couple of years now, so my guess before i talk to them is they don't have any rear triangles. wonder if they would hook me up with a good price on a jedi...  the other option is my buddy who can't go offered to let me take his sunday. we have very similar riding styles and weight the same so it would probably work. but i'm going to need a new frame on way or the other now...

pv


----------



## Mojo Maestro (Nov 3, 2005)

monstertiki said:


> Thanks he's from kung fu hustle! Do you think the OP should weld up his cracked frame or rent?


One of my favorite movies ever! OP should take his buddies Sunday for most of the trip and rent something he's thinkin of buying.


----------



## jayjudy13 (May 8, 2004)

Unless you really think riding your buddies bike is a feasible option, renting is by far your safest choice. (Not the cheapest, but you are paying for peace of mind...)


----------



## cSquared (Jun 8, 2006)

ak pura vida-
We'll take care of you- just give us a call- 801-548-2556


----------



## ak pura vida (Dec 15, 2008)

wow, see this is why i like supporting small, quality companies. called canfield as soon as i managed to get into my office and sean was waiting for my call. i didn't even have to explain the situation as he had already seen my post here. he got my shipping info and is going to overnight me a new rear triangle. (luckily they still had a few, which was unexpected has i stated above) free of charge! i just have to cover the shipping. no problem considering i'll be able to ride my own bike! just awesome customer service. can't say enough about them as every time i've ever needed something or had a question they have always taken the time to explain it to me. there are lots of nice bikes and bike companies out there but i seriously doubt i would have had a pm waiting for me this am from one of the big manufacturers. i've been considering buying a new frame/bike and the jedi was always on my list but there were others i was considering. but now i just don't see how or why i would buy anything else... i'm not a real die hard brand loyal guy, but being a small business owner myself, i am EXTREMELY loyal to companies that truly care and that realize the importance of customer service like canfield does. 

ok, ok, enough with the love fest, fan boy stuff. off to whistler!!

pv


----------



## Calhoun (Nov 11, 2008)

knowing those guys you could have called yesterday and they would have answered.


----------



## fgiraffe (Aug 30, 2004)

Damn that is some great customer support!


----------



## gretch (Aug 27, 2010)

That's about as good as it gets for customer service... Canfield will be very high on my list of companies for me next frame purchase.... well done.


----------



## monstertiki (Jun 1, 2009)

Kudos to Canfield!!


----------



## 666Shifty (Jun 27, 2007)

Great to see that there are still some good bike companys. I didnt have so much luck, my Commencal broke and had to wain for almost 2 months before I got new swingarm. My friend also broke one, and didt get new one. They said that the warranty has expired, but the bike was only 8 months old. When he bought It they said that It has 2 year warranty.


----------



## Mojo Maestro (Nov 3, 2005)

Glad it worked out!


----------



## ak pura vida (Dec 15, 2008)

yup, pretty impressive. it should be here tomorrow afternoon. $122 for next day air to alaska. shipping to ak is expensive but i'm happy to pay it (and use to it by now) considering the alternative.


----------



## genemk (Sep 15, 2009)

Great to hear you got it sorted! And huge kudos to Canfield for taking care of ya. Definitely makes me want to support their products.


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

ak pura vida said:


> wow, see this is why i like supporting small, quality companies. called canfield as soon as i managed to get into my office and sean was waiting for my call. i didn't even have to explain the situation as he had already seen my post here. he got my shipping info and is going to overnight me a new rear triangle. (luckily they still had a few, which was unexpected has i stated above) free of charge! i just have to cover the shipping. no problem considering i'll be able to ride my own bike! just awesome customer service. can't say enough about them as every time i've ever needed something or had a question they have always taken the time to explain it to me. there are lots of nice bikes and bike companies out there but i seriously doubt i would have had a pm waiting for me this am from one of the big manufacturers. i've been considering buying a new frame/bike and the jedi was always on my list but there were others i was considering. but now i just don't see how or why i would buy anything else... i'm not a real die hard brand loyal guy, but being a small business owner myself, i am EXTREMELY loyal to companies that truly care and that realize the importance of customer service like canfield does.
> 
> ok, ok, enough with the love fest, fan boy stuff. off to whistler!!
> 
> pv


Now that's amazing customer support!!! Even though I don't own a Canfield product, but I love their line-up and philosophy!! Ride on!!! :thumbsup:

And been itching to try out a Yelli Screamy 29er from them after knowing what I want geometry wise from my Kona Honzo. Maybe next season!


----------



## gollub01 (Mar 24, 2008)

Hey Cory !! Everyone at Canfield Bros.....(all 4 of us) are super happy to get you sorted. I got the message this am from VIN and jumped. If its one thing we understand, its being down and out of a bike! The LAST thing we would want is for you to not have your weapon of choice in Disney land.....

Being a small company has a lot of advantages......one is you can call in ANYTIME ! Weekends and late nights are not excluded! If were not riding, were working!

If you didn't need it so fast, ground would have saved about $85. But a couple of day rentals will quickly negate that. UPS has left for the day....Its in browns hands now.

Have a fantastic trip ! And don't jump anything we wouldn't........

BRAPPP ~~~~~~~~


----------



## 69erEverything (Mar 26, 2012)

Disneyland indeed. Going to Whistler on your own bike is a treat. Canfield really really deserves the kudos. Positive rep!


----------



## ak pura vida (Dec 15, 2008)

again, HUGE thanks. can't express how much i appreciate the effort. let me tell you how b.a. it feels when you make a phone call with a problem and the guy on the other end doesn't need more than "hi, i'm cory h. and have a issue." and already knows exactly who and what the problem is. more than that, already had it sorted out and was just waiting on an address to know where to ship it to! better be careful, you'll make a guy think he is special or something and it will go to his head... no complaints with the shipping costs, i was happy to pay it. but i'll be sure to save money in the future and ship the _new_ frame ground.... (now if i can just convince the wife a new frame is a safety issue... ) i'll be sure to put that new triangle to the test by jumping everything i can! thanks again

cory


----------



## JoshM (Apr 3, 2010)

Yet another satisfied Canfield owner. 
It's stories like these that keep Canfield Brothers ahead of all the big players in the bike industry.
Well done guys.


----------



## kenbentit (Jan 2, 2003)

Very cool to hear. The best part is that the Canfield's are just like this in person. Super mellow guys, just looking for the next place to ride. Might not want to follow them on a downhill but they're way cool


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Boulder Pilot said:


> How many days are you planning on riding? As mentioned, I would see if Canfield can ship a rear triangle to you in Whistler. If this is not an option, you could buy a bike in Whistler and sell it after your vacation. I don't know how much rental bike rates are, but if your up there say for two weeks, buying a bike (pinkbike) from a local makes sense to me.


Never ever buy a bike in whistler....way too expensive and you won't get your money back....and if you buy used and it is a good deal then it is probably stolen


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

ak pura vida said:


> wow, see this is why i like supporting small, quality companies. called canfield as soon as i managed to get into my office and sean was waiting for my call. i didn't even have to explain the situation as he had already seen my post here. he got my shipping info and is going to overnight me a new rear triangle. (luckily they still had a few, which was unexpected has i stated above) free of charge! i just have to cover the shipping. no problem considering i'll be able to ride my own bike! just awesome customer service. can't say enough about them as every time i've ever needed something or had a question they have always taken the time to explain it to me. there are lots of nice bikes and bike companies out there but i seriously doubt i would have had a pm waiting for me this am from one of the big manufacturers. i've been considering buying a new frame/bike and the jedi was always on my list but there were others i was considering. but now i just don't see how or why i would buy anything else... i'm not a real die hard brand loyal guy, but being a small business owner myself, i am EXTREMELY loyal to companies that truly care and that realize the importance of customer service like canfield does.
> 
> ok, ok, enough with the love fest, fan boy stuff. off to
> pv


 awesome....these guys really stand behind there product....and they are hella nice too


----------



## igotbanned (Oct 20, 2007)

Hey, good to hear it got sorted out. Small (bike) companies are indeed pretty awesome sometimes. I still wanted to put a word in for welding it - seeing that no one else commented on the issue.

My buddy's dad (a professional welder) chopped his headtube off, re-welded it at a slacker angle, and added some extra bracing and it's perfect thus far. I'm pretty sure a decent weld would hold up fine. God forbid if shipping loses your parts - its a viable option I think.

Have fun. I'm jealous!


----------



## Triple8Sol (Aug 21, 2009)

Canfield is pretty smart for handling this situation so proactively for you. I'm truly impressed.


----------



## ak pura vida (Dec 15, 2008)

with how old the frame is i didn't expect them to send it to me for free. definitely didn't have to and i think it says a lot that they were so quick with the offer without even thinking about it. don't think anyone could have honestly complained if they expected the part to be payed for after four years of use. i wouldn't have. but they did, so big props. anyway, thanks for the welding advice, i would have considered it but would have been a little nervous about it the whole time. just b/c i wouldn't know. 

pv


----------



## Largextracheese (Feb 4, 2004)

Bravo Canfield! Great to see you guys taking care of customers.


----------



## csermonet (Feb 2, 2009)

Good to see things like this. I have a 2011 Turner DHR and my front triangle had some issues(the inside of the head tube was machined incorrectly), Turner took care of me no questions asked, even though I was not the original owner. Never had any experience with big manufacturers, i.e. Specialized, Giant, Trek, etc, but I can't help but think their customer service could possibly be better than guys like Turner, Canfield, and the like.


----------



## ak pura vida (Dec 15, 2008)

triangle is in hand. actually met the ups guy this am before his first stop and picked it up. 25 hours from when i called canfield to when i had the part in hand. damn impressive. (although i did cheat a bit by meeting the ups driver) i'll give an update on how it rides with the new triangle once i'm back from whistler!  (just to rub it in a bit!!  )


----------



## delirian (Jan 1, 2009)

wow,,,,,, huge credit to the canfield boys for sorting you out,,,, its good to hear that there are still some good people/companies out there to deal with,,,,, 
this time last year i had a bad experiance with a ( for now unnamed ) bike company, this company are so called supposed to have a great customer sales policy, and great reputation for looking after their so called customers, they left me bikeless all last summer, then totally fobbed me off in september when i needed a new bike the most, ( like yourself i had a trip to whistler booked) so i basically had to rebuild my old bike for the trip, it then took me another 3 weeks constant arguing with the shop to get my money refunded for the bike i didnt have, or only had for 5 days before it had to go back for warranty replacement, 

i have had my eye on, and been toying with the idea of a canfield theone as a replacement bike, the more i read and hear about canfield the more i like, and to hear stories like this only make me want one even more, thats why i think my next bike purchase will be a canfield, 
well done lads keep up the good work. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## nmn25 (May 16, 2006)

I just got a 2012 jedi and just wanted to add the the plethora of praise. The bike's finish is better than any I have seen (and I work in a shop), the customer service is beyond exceptional (as long as they're not at Interbike or some other trade show obviously), and the bike plain rips. Go Canfield, you cant go wrong.


----------



## mtnryder56 (Sep 13, 2008)

Never really thought about buying a Canfield, but this has seriously put the company in my sights. Definitely gonna look at these bikes for the next purchase


----------



## snocorider (Jul 16, 2012)

This is why small companies are awesome.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

igotbanned said:


> My buddy's dad (a professional welder) chopped his headtube off, re-welded it at a slacker angle, and added some extra bracing and it's perfect thus far. I'm pretty sure a decent weld would hold up fine. God forbid if shipping loses your parts - its a viable option I think.
> 
> Have fun. I'm jealous!


did he heat treat it too??? if he didn't then the bike is weaker


----------



## igotbanned (Oct 20, 2007)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> did he heat treat it too??? if he didn't then the bike is weaker


Not that I know of, no. As far as I've been taught in metallurgy, its not quite that simple ^^^. Technically, the metal in and around the weld will have more internal stresses than the rest of the bike, but considering the wrap that the welder added to the headtube - I'd go out on a limb and say it is now stronger than before. There's simply a lot more metal there.

Metal is not THAT temperamental. (and as qualification, I've done some annealing, stress-relief, quenching, cold-working, etc. with steels. I know a little - anyone who knows this stuff well please give comment)


----------



## delirian (Jan 1, 2009)

snocorider said:


> This is why small companies are awesome.


not always......


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

igotbanned said:


> Not that I know of, no. As far as I've been taught in metallurgy, its not quite that simple ^^^. Technically, the metal in and around the weld will have more internal stresses than the rest of the bike, but considering the wrap that the welder added to the headtube - I'd go out on a limb and say it is now stronger than before. There's simply a lot more metal there.
> 
> *Metal* is not THAT temperamental. (and as qualification, I've done some annealing, stress-relief, quenching, cold-working, etc. with steels. I know a little - anyone who knows this stuff well please give comment)


alluminum is


----------



## richiebankrupt (Mar 5, 2006)

I am planning on buying a new bike before the end of the year. After reading all this, Canfield is on the top of my list now.


----------



## igotbanned (Oct 20, 2007)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> alluminum is


Explain why.

I can tell you (more or less factually) that in a weld, the heat-affected zone undergoes rapid structural changes during it cooling phase, during which more dislocations occur in the microstructure of the material and cause a greater internal stress. The process of heat-treatment, or more specifically, the process of annealing is used to slow the temperature change and thus reduce the number of dislocations in the metal - leading to lower levels of internal stress.

It's the internal stress that reduces the strength of the material. Non-annealed metals (aluminum included) will be more brittle in the heat-affected zone around the weld and thus "weaker" in the sense of how well the metal can hold up to the abuse of, say, mountain biking.

So, yes, I'll agree that the frame is slightly weaker without having been heat-treated. Again, in this specific case, the extra material added to the frame by wrapping the front end with a strip of metal must have overwhelmingly countered that decrease in strength due to it's second round of welding.

For a crack on a non-critical portion of the frame (like the OP's situation) I'll hold my view that a weld will get you through a couple - or even many - days of riding.

Your turn SMT. Put some thought into it. I'm tired of your half-assed assumptions


----------



## KillingtonVT (Apr 1, 2004)

I wanted to hop in and thank everyone for all the Canfield props in this thread. I saw the original post right after the thread went up and contacted our team to start working on a resolution for AK Pura Vida. Discovering an issue right before you leave for a trip is the WORST feeling in the world.

A few weeks ago when Lance, Chris and Sean were out here in Bellingham, Chris ended up having an issue with one of his bike parts. We contacted the (un-named) company to see if we could get replacement parts and we were lucky enough to have Chris's bike up and running the next night. What we took out of the situation was that sense of urgency and our commitment to our own customers when issues arise. While there may be times, due to inventory restraints, that we need to be creative with solutions, we are 100% here for our customers.

2012 has been a great year of growth for Canfield Brothers with Chris handing customer service over to Sean, as well as myself coming on board to head up marketing and overall management. Sean and I were both drawn to the company from the service we received over the years and our 100% belief in the products, (I know there's NO WAY I would ride the way I do without the confidence I receive from riding my Jedi!) 

At the end of the day, we are rider owned company, operated by 4 individuals, that are SUPER passionate about riding, JUST LIKE YOU!!!

Vin


----------



## bikepunk13 (Mar 27, 2012)

igotbanned said:


> Explain why.


It depends on the type of aluminum. 7005 series can be air cooled so heat treating is not "needed". 6061 series is normally heat treated because it increases the yield strength. 6061-0 (non heat treated) has a maximum tensile strength no more than 18,000 psi and a maximum yield strength no more than 8,000 psi. 6061 - T6 (used on some of my frames so its my example) has an ultimate tensile strength of at least 42,000 psi and yield strength of at least 35,000 psi. Welding 6061 aluminum that has been heat treated returns the area back to 6060-0 losing around 80% of its strength so normally they heat treat it again to the re-welded joint is at the strength of all the others. Though it can be "naturally aged" to regain some of it strength. Heat treating is artificially aging by the way.

So I don't know if you "need" re-heat treat it but that's why people will and maybe why that guy said you had to.


----------



## Ronny Grady (Sep 14, 2003)

I've had an aluminum frame re-welded and not heat treated. It lasted 2 months and broke again.

The welder was a pro - but maybe he did a bad job? I'd never try to fix an aluminum frame again- just replace when broken.


----------



## igotbanned (Oct 20, 2007)

bikepunk13 said:


> It depends on the type of aluminum. 7005 series can be air cooled so heat treating is not "needed". 6061 series is normally heat treated because it increases the yield strength. 6061-0 (non heat treated) has a maximum tensile strength no more than 18,000 psi and a maximum yield strength no more than 8,000 psi. 6061 - T6 (used on some of my frames so its my example) has an ultimate tensile strength of at least 42,000 psi and yield strength of at least 35,000 psi. Welding 6061 aluminum that has been heat treated returns the area back to 6060-0 losing around 80% of its strength so normally they heat treat it again to the re-welded joint is at the strength of all the others. Though it can be "naturally aged" to regain some of it strength. Heat treating is artificially aging by the way.
> 
> So I don't know if you "need" re-heat treat it but that's why people will and maybe why that guy said you had to.


Interesting, thanks for sharing. Good to know I guess


----------



## ak pura vida (Dec 15, 2008)

just had to come back on and say thanks again to the canfield team. the whistler trip was spectacular and the bike performed great. sure was happy to be on my own bike, rather than having to rent or borrow. can't say enough about the CS from canfield that allowed me to get my bike in whister shape so quickly.

although there are a million vids just like it, i'll have a video edit from the trip up soon. hey, the crashes alone will make it worth watching...  i'm already dieing to go back next year...

pv


----------



## KillingtonVT (Apr 1, 2004)

ak pura vida said:


> just had to come back on and say thanks again to the canfield team. the whistler trip was spectacular and the bike performed great. sure was happy to be on my own bike, rather than having to rent or borrow. can't say enough about the CS from canfield that allowed me to get my bike in whister shape so quickly.
> 
> although there are a million vids just like it, i'll have a video edit from the trip up soon. hey, the crashes alone will make it worth watching...  i'm already dieing to go back next year...
> 
> pv


Looking forward to seeing the vid! Glad you had a great trip! We had an amazing day up there yesterday!!!


----------



## TheRage43 (Jul 19, 2012)

This was a great read! I have a newly purchased The One and I am loving it! And just like everyone says the customer service is way beyond, these guys make a great product and also stand behind it. It just doesn't get any better than that.

I am currently weighing options between a carbon v10 and a Jedi and I think this just confirmed I will be getting the Jedi.

Props Canfield! :thumbsup:


----------

